# Where do you order from?



## Menace2Sobriety (Feb 7, 2014)

Figured I'd just make a post instead of searching cuz new shops open/close all the time...

I'm in the Niagara Region and aside from going to Big Al's in Stoney Creek there isn't too much around here. Welland has 1 store. St. Cath probably has a couple... 

Anyway..... where do you's order fish/coral/CUC from online? Any good shops here on the northern side of the border? Do you order from the U.S.? If so does border crossing often cause delays?

Menace


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Just make the trip to Burlington, there is a fantastic Reef shop there and it's best to buy livestock in person.
Here's their website:
http://www.coralreefshop.com/


----------



## Thoreffex (Dec 31, 2013)

The instore approach is highly recommended by me for fish and CUC. Corals, there are a lot of sites. then again depending on what your into, colonies/mariculture tend not to be sold online.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

+1 I've never bought live goods online or through mail order; not sure I want to ever; but of course here in the GTA we have a great selection of LFS to try.

For dry goods I've used BA online, Mail Order Pet Supplies, and BRS all without difficulty. Though I will say that MOPS' customer service is exceptional.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

There are 3 options for you in your area:

1.) Ocean Abyss Aquatics run by Rick and Lorna - Hamilton
2.) Big Show Frags: www.bigshowfrags.com - Hamilton
3.) Coral Reef Shop - Burlington

For Mail Order; I think MOPS is actually in your area. You should get one day service for most of your mail order items.


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Taipan said:


> There are 3 options for you in your area:
> 
> 1.) Ocean Abyss Aquatics run by Rick and Lorna - Hamilton
> 2.) Big Show Frags: www.bigshowfrags.com - Hamilton
> ...


I am pretty sure Canada Corals ships as well.
http://www.canadacorals.com/


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

darkangel66n said:


> I am pretty sure Canada Corals ships as well.
> http://www.canadacorals.com/


Yep! We sure do.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

MOPS.ca will also allow for pickup if you call ahead of time. Although it is a bit hard to find


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Everyone has their favorites and for me it is hard to beat Canada coral. I love their frags and their tanks are spotless. Very nice people and excellent prompt service.


----------

